# peel and stick trend....



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I just got my 4th peel and stick ('removable' wallpaper) inquiry in the last week. I hate the stuff. I did a bathroom with it a couple weeks ago, and it was a nightmare, and I barely pulled it off. I manged to talk two of them into switching to wallpaper instead, though. The last potential client wanted this stuff that came in 2X4' rectangles. The bathroom would have taken 30 of them, equaling $1200 for it. I got her to go wallpaper shopping instead.

Anyone else getting this?

I get hanging a digital mural once in a while, but not for regular paper.


----------



## rosespainting (Mar 16, 2014)

I have done some peel and stick / removable paper... I like it. Most of the ones I have worked with were quit expensive, and done as accent walls or in home office / study type rooms. I can see where bathrooms would be a real PITA though.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Yeah, inside corners were a pita, and around the counters, it kept ripping, and wherever I pre cut it, the back didnt want to come off right. Let alone, not being able to move it around to get a perfect seam. 

I've done a couple murals where the stuff is 54" wide. Its a real PITA. when you unroll, it comes out how it comes out. Impossible to get a perfect alignment. Two person job too.

This is the first one I did. I lucked out, cuz a buddy of mine owned a sign company and just retired, so when I asked him for advice, he came out and showed me how to hang the stuff. Im REALLY glad that happened......








It was very difficult, being 54" wide. Next time I get one of those, Im gonna split the strips down the middle.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

@ Woodco Just saw this now for some reason, but I had a lady ask me this summer to do one. She told me the paper cost her $1500 and I told her I wasn't interested. lol


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Just when I thought wallpaper was dead, it makes a comeback. There's only 4 guys left in my area that hang wallpaper. I greatly fear the peel-and-stick. Had one inquiry for an accent wall using it and I talked them into just painting the wall a different color. I based my decision to change their minds on what @Woodco mentioned earlier in this very thread.


----------

